# Uber partner app is gone from the app store?



## aokusman (Feb 11, 2016)

I wiped my iphone and started reinstalling all the apps from my icloud backup. The uber partner app is missing, and I cant find it in the app store on my phone or in itunes? Anyone else?


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

You need to start the download from the Uber website.
Google Uber Partner App or something similar.


----------



## aokusman (Feb 11, 2016)

I cant find any link on uber.com. All I see is the app store logo which takes me to itunes?


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

aokusman said:


> I cant find any link on uber.com. All I see is the app store logo which takes me to itunes?


http://t.uber.com/driver-app


----------

